# RIP LIL BOLD AKA CHUCKY



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi All 
Sadly little Bold aka chucky passed away on last week  she had a bump on her spine which was becoming a problem as well as other problems  she passed away from an enlarged heart RIP poor lil one 

Also RIP hera a little gecko she suffered very bad cruilty before she came to me and sadly passed away due to kidney faluire 

p xx


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Aww, thats sad to hear


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

She was buried in the garden with a lil shrub on her spot 
On a much happier note a few days after we lost poor little bold Biscuit arrived he is a tiny beardie with 2 feet missing bless him 

Sounds horried having all these animals die but as many will know i run a resvue and I take in the sickest and weakest sadly some are just to ill dispite the best care and nmedication available 
p x


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

RIP little ones.

being a vetinary nurse do u get access to medication for free or just discounted? i always thought autopsies were expensive for some reason. its good that u can find out why they died an know exactly what it was that caused it.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes get discount on meds  I PM myself took a long time to learn but i've kept reps for 20 odd years and I've always medicated my own reps i was also trained by a reptile specialist veterinarian 
p x


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

awwww, I am sorry to hear that, rip little ones!


----------

